# Looking for a good trainer in Utah



## adamsoa

I'm looking for recommendations on a good Versatile Dog trainer here in Utah. 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## TAK

adamsoa said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a good Versatile Dog trainer here in Utah.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


 What are you looking to have done?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Tyce Erickson from http://www.utahbirddogtraining.com/ is a good one.

I sent my dog for a couple months and it was well worth it.


----------



## JeffC

I would reccomend Tyce Erickson as well. My opinion is he is the best in the state. He had my young pointing lab for a couple months last spring. He did an amazing job with her. Tyce is a good guy, who will do what is right for your dog.


----------



## adamsoa

I'm looking for a trainer who is familiar with NAVHDA training and blood tracking.


----------



## Ali-MAc

adamsoa said:


> I'm looking for a trainer who is familiar with NAVHDA training and blood tracking.


Art Truijo (not sure on the spelling)

Join or contact Wasatch mountain NAVHDA and they will be able to put you in touch with him and a couple of others.

They have also been great mentors helping an amateur like me train my PP


----------



## TAK

I think Art will do you a good job! Another option is Jason Wilde (if you can get a dog in, pretty busy) I'm not sure if Art is taking dogs in or not his number is 801-710-63 six two
Jason's is 801-510-54 three eight.

I also had Tyce Force fetch a dog for me a long time ago. Blue... He did a good job also. Pretty sure he doesn't trial or test so that can sometimes be a problem. 

You would be well served to join the NAVAHDA group. I know a bunch of the guys and gals in it and they are good folks.


----------



## TAK

By the way what kind of dog????


----------



## adamsoa

Picking up a Drahthaar this spring. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog

Local breeder?


----------



## Ali-MAc

adamsoa said:


> Picking up a Drahthaar this spring.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you are picking up a Draat then for sure join the local NAVHDA chapter, most of the leadership and serious attendees there run Draats, they call us Pudelpointer owners "Old men in sweater vests"

There are a few of those guys that go beyond serious and into the realms of obsession

A


----------



## hunting777

http://www.vomwasatch.com/index.html

He does an outstanding Job!


----------



## izzydog

If you are picking up a Draat then for sure join the local NAVHDA chapter, most of the leadership and serious attendees there run Draats, they call us Pudelpointer owners "Old men in sweater vests"

There are a few of those guys that go beyond serious and into the realms of obsession

A

Unfortunately, if you are a DD owner the rules have changed. GWP's are welcome in the NAVHDA but DD's aren't anymore. DD owners decided they are too good to run with lowly NAVHDA dogs.:shock:


----------



## gdog

izzydog said:


> DD owners decided they are too good to run with lowly NAVHDA dogs.:shock:


About time....

:mrgreen:


----------

